# How Do You Know Which Coat???



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a Pic of my 14 week old Kaiya... How can I tell if she is going to be plush, Long Stock, or a Long Coat? Her father is plush, and I believe her mother is Long or Long Stock, not sure which cause I didn't get up close and it was fairly dark out, but I can call the breeder. I love her either way, but we'd prefer the plush or Long Stock. I just didn't realize these differences when I was purchasing her, but picked her because she was the only one in the litter that had this type of coat. I looked it up, and a lot of sites say to look behind the ears and under the paw, but not what to look for? And then I've seen different pup pics of dogs who both look like her now, but some have become plush or long stock and others long coated??


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wanted to say she is adorable! Will leave it to the more experienced to help you with coat question.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

With all that ear fuzz, she could be a plush. I say plush and not long, because the rest of her does not look as fuzzy as what a long coat puppy would be. 

But puppy coats change a lot as they grow, I think might be hard to know for sure.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A true Long Coat (little to no undercoat) is fairly rare, so I think you can rule that out. I would say plush also (a breeders term, it isn't an actual coat type) but I'm no expert. Whatever she turns out to be she will be beautiful!

____________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi, here are some pics for you to compare of my long stock coated girl at around that age....

Gia at 13 weeks...

















Notice at that age, my girl didn't have alot of hair all over...she did have tufts of longer hair behind her ears, but not a whole lot between her pads of her feet. She has more now, but at that age, when she was still between puppy coat and big girl coat she didn't. 

I have a ton more pics of her from tiny pup to present (she is almost 10 months old) if you would like to see more, please ask.

And my vote is for LSC


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Part of the problem is because some long coats have REALLY long coat, like a collie almost. And other long coats just have a slightly longer coat in general, but more feathering around the ears/legs and tail.

The fact your puppy is the only one that had a 'different' coat and looking around the ears does make it look like you have a long coat. But you are in the midst of the GSD puppy thing that can make our puppies change alot in the first year so it's like opening a gift slowly and you don't see what you end up with until the end (a year from now!)


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

gsdlove212 said:


> Hi, here are some pics for you to compare of my long stock coated girl at around that age....
> 
> Ok, this is great. My pup's coat is not quite this thick or full so hopefully she'll just be plush. Your pup is beautiful though and I love her color. Do you have a pic of her now somewhere?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

This is Gianna more recently


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would say your pup is a plushie. Has the ear fringes. She is darling!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! She's definitely a beauty! And, yea, she makes me think I have a plushie!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are two photos of one of my mother's German Shepherds. This puppy came from a litter between an AKC show line/pointed dam and a W. German import sire. Neither parents is coated, yet the litter saw stock, plush and long coated puppies. 

4 months of age 









one year of age









It looks as though your baby will have a plush coat.

Shannon


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: WVGShepHere are two photos of one of my mother's German Shepherds. This puppy came from a litter between an AKC show line/pointed dam and a W. German import sire. Neither parents is coated, yet the litter saw stock, plush and long coated puppies.


What a beautiful shepherd!! Fascinating how the puppies can come out so different from the parents in coat, but I guess as long as the gene is floating around somewhere in the bloodline it can happen.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212I have a ton more pics of her from tiny pup to present (she is almost 10 months old) if you would like to see more, please ask. And my vote is for LSC


I would love to see more! Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI say plush and not long, because the rest of her does not look as fuzzy as what a long coat puppy would be.


Actually, at that age there's not always a lot of difference between a long stock coat and a standard stock coat if you're just looking at the body and not the ear fuzz. At 14 weeks she's still got her puppy coat. Her adult coat should start coming in between 4 and 5 months old, and it will be easier to tell at that point. You'll see a stripe of longer, probably coarser hair down the back. It might also have a slight wave.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI say plush and not long, because the rest of her does not look as fuzzy as what a long coat puppy would be.
> ...


So if she gets that long stripe or coarse, wavier hair, then I can determine that she is a long coat?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows a website which describes coat types in pictures, it would be so nice







Thanks.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't find a good website, but I did find this video on Youtube. This pups coat is almost identical to mine and makes me 99% sure Kaiya will be a plush coat. For that I'm thrilled, but its really amazing to see the transformation and how quickly it takes place.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOkfJpnldpI&feature=fvw

Guess I should include the video huh? lol


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it might be hard to keep track, but if you look at this thread... Tilden, Halo, Keefer, Xargos, Siena, Eli & Ranger (although i think he might be a belgian) are all long stock coats - but as you can see... each of them are very different, not only in coat length... but some in texture as well. its almost like comparing 4 women where 1 has naturally straight hair, 1 has wavy hair, 1 blow dries her hair straight... and the other flat irons it. 

i would call Miko a plush.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tihannah, I don't see ear fuzzies on that puppy, so I don't think she'll look like that. I'm guessing she'll be a long stock coat too. 

Since I haven't had a stock coated puppy since 2000 (and Cassidy was already 20 weeks old when we got her) I'm not that familiar with how they look when their adult coat starts coming in. But you see the longer wavy hair on Keefer here: 










He was a couple of days shy of 5 months old in that picture. There's sort of a line down his side below the stripe where he still has his wooly puppy coat.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderit might be hard to keep track, but if you look at this thread... Tilden, Halo, Keefer, Xargos, Siena, Eli & Ranger (although i think he might be a belgian) are all long stock coats - but as you can see... each of them are very different, not only in coat length... but some in texture as well. its almost like comparing 4 women where 1 has naturally straight hair, 1 has wavy hair, 1 blow dries her hair straight... and the other flat irons it.
> 
> i would call Miko a plush.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


Well, this is confusing me now. Because some of these in this picture look like plush coats to me and others long coats? In fact, I see more of what I thought were plush coats than the long stock coats?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomTihannah, I don't see ear fuzzies on that puppy, so I don't think she'll look like that. I'm guessing she'll be a long stock coat too.


Ok, I think I get it now! Hehe... I finally found a site, and I think you're both right that she'll be a LSC. If you'll scroll to the bottom of this link's page, it gives an example of each type of coat with a pic, and I agree that she looks most like the LSC example. I see now that the plush looks a little too short to match what she looks like already. I have just been mixing the two up. There are so many pics on here and everywhere! However, several pics of people's pups on here that say they are Long Stock Coat, look more like the Long Standard Coat in these pic examples. You'll see what I mean.

http://www.4gsd.net/colours.html


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I also want to add in some pictures of Jkim's dog and his brother (I hope she doesn't mind because these are good examples!)

These are the 2 boys when they were little. The one of the right is what I would call plush coated. Lots of coat, but no feathering. It's kind of harder to see in pictures, but you run your hands through this dog's coat and it's pretty obvious there's a lot of length on it. The one on the left was definitely a long stock coat.









Asgard, the plush coat more recently...









And Aidan, the long coat more recently...


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Kaiya's coat looks more like the pup on the right, but she has the tufts behind the ears. Her body coat does not have any of the waves... I guess I'll know for sure in a few more weeks...


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I think one of the biggest first indicators we saw on our long coat what what I call a gnome beard. the fur under her chin and on her chest area was extremely fuzzy and stuck straight out. Then she had hair that stuck out the bottom of her paws between her toes and finally she had really tufty hair behind her ears. Her final coat was truly beautiful as a standard long coat. How we got so lucky I will never know. A really good breeder can see the indicators of a long coat when they are still with her. Like others say the completely silky no undercoat is rare. Our baby passed awaay the end of last year. We are expecting our new addition in August. The parents are plush show/schtuzhund. However the mother carries the long coat gene so our breeder is hopeful we will get our long coat. The mother produced two in her last litter. We have first choice of any long coats that pop out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Her beauty was only surpassed by her heart. Warm, deep and enough to melt your soul. She was my girl. As they say you always have enough heart for all of your pups, but each takes a chunk of it when they leave.

After her, I am addicted to the standard long coat. There is just something about running your hands through all that fur!!!

Heck made it easier to catch her running by


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw in your signature, hoping it wasn't her who passed. I bet she was truely special, one of a kind for sure. Rest in Peace, Binky.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

That she was. A once in a lifetime pup. I will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

